# Culturelle...Try it for IBS-D



## Kinnlatta (Nov 3, 2000)

Hey guys. I thought I would share with you my savior for the past year. It's called Culturelle. It's available at CVS. It's basically just a pill you take once a day. It has bacteria in it that helps you digest food more completely and correctly. It has worked wonders for me. I do have the occasionally D, but usually it my own fault for eating something I shouldn't have. It has worked well for me, I thought I would offer the suggestion to everyone else. It takes about a week to see results, but they are very noticeable. If you have taken it or want more info let me know.


----------

